# Regarding Victoria University



## durmus (Nov 20, 2016)

Please could you tell me about VICTORIA UNIVERSITY in Melbourne.
I've applied for MS in IT.


----------



## bash (Jun 22, 2016)

hi ,i also applied for victoria uni


----------



## afnan (Dec 30, 2016)

durmus said:


> Please could you tell me about VICTORIA UNIVERSITY in Melbourne.
> I've applied for MS in IT.


hello i am also planning to apply for MS to VICTORIA UNIVERSITY in Melbourne can u tell ur scenario that whats ur ielts score and when u passout


----------

